# Which building at Vacation Village at Weston?



## riu girl (Sep 4, 2007)

I am thinking that maybe the IBIS building (the one closest to the pool) ground floor room (to get to the pool easily) might be the best for us ( 2 adults, 2 kids who would love to be close to the pool as well as kids activities) ?  Or maybe top floor (no noise from above)?

Does anyone know if we had a ground floor room, could we access the pool area direclty from our patio? or would we have to go out through our main entrance door, down the hall and out the main building door , then walk over to the pool?

It would be great to get a ground floor room IF the patio opens to the pool area.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Daverock (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

There is no access to the pool from the patio of the ground floor that I know of.  You might be able to step over the patio railing.  Why not take the guesswork out of this by calling the resort.  They will defintely be very helpful.

Dave


----------



## Banker (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that if I had a choice again that I would ask for the top floor.  You would have a great view and no noise from chairs being moved above you.  The drawback is the time spent on the elevator!  From what I can remember, there was no access directly to the pool from the first floor.  I was in the Crane building across the parking lot from the main registration/pool/computer building...and I also think I promised to send a map after my husband scanned it in...which I forgot about!


----------



## randkb (Sep 7, 2007)

*Check-In*

We were told that the building is based on your check-in day.
Friday - Crane
Saturday - Osprey
Sunday - Ibis


----------



## riu girl (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  We will be checking in on a Saturday so it looks like the Osprey building for us.  I am thinking of requesting this:

Pool view but as far away from the highway as possible, top floor if possible.

How does this sound?


----------



## cherokee_villager (Sep 8, 2007)

randkb said:


> We were told that the building is based on your check-in day.
> Friday - Crane
> Saturday - Osprey
> Sunday - Ibis


They must have changed their procedure because we have always been assigned the Crane in our Saturday checkin's. Will request the Crane again upon our arrival in 2 weeks. The only noise we experienced was the pressure cleaning of the sidewalks at 9 PM in front of Guest Check In. The traffic from I-595 was never a problem even facing the highway.


----------

